
AT&T is doing what it told Congress it wouldn’t do with Time Warner - jiveturkey
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/att-lost-1-2b-by-preventing-time-warner-shows-from-airing-on-netflix/
======
nwallin
I'm shocked. Shocked!

The question is, will the government do anything about it. It's a pretty clear
antitrust violation, although I'm not sure there's room for prosecution for
lying to Congress.

